# This years trappin story.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thought I'd start a thread like I did last year for anybody that wants to follow my season.
Headed out at daylight with a chilly morning after the snowstorm broke. Went and checked a cage I had set in Co, with nothing waiting in it. I then headed to Utah to check my steel. On the way I saw this buck courting the doe.I got on my line and I had this nice tom waiting for me. I caught him in a dirt hole set that I made to target coyotes. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice, some fine looking fur there. Congrats..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob for a dog good trade!! What happened in the last picture Cat hang himself rather fall for a trap? LOL


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing more about your season and hopefully how well your season is going,


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I call that good luck, bobcat in a coyote set !! way to go.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty good day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't beat a deal like that. Bobcat in a yote set, good one.

I will be waiting to see what else you get this season.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice cat Ruger--- your gonna have to get an extra skin'in knife this season.lol.

First pic looks like hes get'in ready to be tuff.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

cool pics Ruger...thanks for sharing can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Gonna need more stretchers CC, all my boards are full. With this cold weather, my critters aren't drying very fast. Had to start putting a few skins in the freezer until I get a free board.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats good problems isnt it, lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup PW, I don't mind the problem too much. If I could just get the chance to make me some more boards

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff Ruger, excellent pics.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice cat there Ruger, who said you can't teach an old cat new tricks, or was that old dog, either way good day on the line!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I set a bobcat cage trap at a spot close to home about a week ago. The cage was set on a fresh cat track. Haven't had any action on the set til last night. From what I could tell by the tracks I had a cat enter the cage, but as the door was coming down he must have decided he had a better place to be. The cat escaped before the door closed. After talking to Catcapper I decided to leave the cage in place to let the cat come back and see what he missed out on and maybe stay for a while. Here's a pic of my cage set. There's been a little work done to the set since this pic. was taken but it'll give ya an idea of how the set looks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope he comes back for you !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice setup Ruger, wouldn't surprise me to see a kitty in there in a few days.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Wayne, them cats are gonna make you some cash again this year.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, now who wouldn't want to check that setup out!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet! I wish I could get out more... Ruger are you blocking off the back of your cage, so they can't get a good wiff from the back of the cage?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The cage is blocked of now on all sides except the door. Trying to get em only one option to check out the set and that's through the front door. Looks like you have a nice set AZ, hope ya got one waiting soon.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Had a dry run on the line today made a couple more sets and set a couple more snares. Set up a cage that I built last week. Set the cage on cat sign, hopefully I have em interested when they come through.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks really good Ruger, the tree to the left looks like a good back door stopper. You probably don't have much choices on picking good area's.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lookin' good guys.......kitties for all.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You got it Ruger--- That set looks like a "natural" hole in that blowdown. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's a great looking set Ruger... have you ever used black .5 mil. landscape plastic to cover the top and sides of your cages? Some guys I know swear buy it. It keeps the lure smell inside the cage, only comming out of the front and a little out the back. It also keeps your cage dry, the snow out, and the snow out of the door track... + it keeps the cat dry...Do you use a fur dangler? Lure capsules?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't tried the plastic yet. My lure is above the set on a branch with Xmas tree tinsel hanging from it. I'm using the lure and tinsel to get em to the set. A little rabbit fur scattered outside the cage. I'm using bait to get em in the cage. I have a rabbit skin and a chunk of bobcat meat inside for bait.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that should work Ruger.............


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok... the plastic works for some, here in the low desert snow isn't an issue. Here in AZ this year we can use feathers in and outside the cage. (Only non-game bird feathers). New this year we can use non-edible parts of game animals... most guys here use a call lure, a food lure, urine and a fur dangler.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Ok... the plastic works for some, here in the low desert snow isn't an issue. Here in AZ this year we can use feathers in and outside the cage. (Only non-game bird feathers). New this year we can use non-edible parts of game animals... most guys here use a call lure, a food lure, urine and a fur dangler.


 Those rule changes should make it a little easier to get a cat in the cage.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't have any new catches to post, so I thought I'd post a pic of the belly on the last cat. Cat stretched out to 41".


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very, very nice!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A real nice one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Those rule changes should make it a little easier to get a cat in the cage.


it should, if I could find some sign to set on...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lately I don't think I could catch a cold!!!! Haven't had much action lately, caught a badger a few days ago. Had 2 coyotes pull out of my traps today! Weather been unseasonably warm lately. Chance of snow on Saturday, maybe that'll change my luck. Still a lot of the season left to go. Gonna hit it hard!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thought I'd give you an update on the season I am done with my foot hold traps for the year. I got my last cat last week, so I tagged out on them in Utah. I left a few traps out for coyotes for a few days, but the coyotes weren't cooperating. I now have all my steel traps pulled, good timing cuz work is starting to pick up. I still have cages out in CO for bobcats and one of my goals this year is figure out how to get them into a cage. Thought I'd post a pic of my fur.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice! What did you get the digger in?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Caught it in one of my coyote sets

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, congrats.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lookin good Ruger!


----------

